# Deserter Bowe Bergdall.



## IKE (Nov 4, 2017)

For desertion in war time / a combat zone Sgt. Bowe Bergdahll got off with only a dishonorable discharge and no prison time.

Several soldiers in Afganistan died and or were wounded searching for him including Army SFC Mark Allen who was shot through the head and is now, for all practical purposes, a vegetable.

The punishment for desertion in war time can be prison or the death sentence.......IMO the cowardly SOB should have been sentenced to death by firing squad and I would have gladly volunteered to be one of the five men pulling a trigger.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 4, 2017)

I agree Ike.  He should have at least gotten prison!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 4, 2017)

I agree.  His time as a Taliban captive should be just a precursor to what he really deserves.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 4, 2017)

He's  disliked by many.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 4, 2017)

I think they let him off without prison time because the Army kind of _dropped the ball _by enlisting him, this after he had previously been discharged from the Coast Guard, for "unspecified" psychological reasons.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 4, 2017)

It's pretty hard to have to hear someone who deserted and by doing so, caused the death and/or injuries to fellow troops, end up just saying "I'm sorry".  And to read that he was accepted by the Army after being tossed by the Coast Guard, after only 26 days in basic training?  Sounds like they were scraping the bottom of the barrel to dredge up people for an unpopular war.


----------



## tnthomas (Nov 4, 2017)

I think Bergdahll just slipped through the cracks.   Perhaps the Coast Guard discharge paperwork did not detail the reasoning for his discharge, and the Army just allowed his enlistment because their was no compelling *documented * evidence to base a rejection...???

Maybe that special pay for Army recruiters played a part in missing Bergdahll 's prior history.


----------



## IKE (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Nov 5, 2017)

SFC Mark Allen (and family) as he is today after being shot in the head while searching for deserter Bowe Bergdall.


----------



## oldman (Nov 6, 2017)

This was unbelievable. I was so upset by this decision that I had to write my Congressman a letter, which I have only done twice before. I expect to receive a form letter in return, but I felt better after I sent it. We gave so much in return for a traitor that walked away laughing at the system. Hopefully, he will have to be in hiding the rest of his life. What a piece of garbage.


----------



## Lara (Nov 6, 2017)

Thank you, Ike, for your reminder. Rarely does anyone mention the most dangerous Taliban terrorists at Gitmo traded for one American traitor. These terrorists all went back to doing what they've always done and have killed more Americans since...with even more of a vengeance now.


----------



## Marblehead (Nov 6, 2017)

How do you get promoted to sergeant after deserting your post and consorting with the enemy while in captivity. Didn't he get back pay when released to the tune of a couple hundred G's? Six American soldiers died and several wounded looking for this pitiful loser. The image of that SFC in his dress uniform - wrenches the heart. Enemy fanatics released in a prisoner exchange. Who orchestrated this terrible travesty? Oh yeah, that guy! We've only begun to pay the price for political correctness, I'm afraid.


----------

